# What features do you want to see in next software update?



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

Now that the Series3 is available, we know what features it does and doesn't have in the first version of the software.

What features do you want in the next version of the software? Let's make a list...and then vote!


 Enable eSATA port for off-the-shelf hard drive expansion

 Support for multi-room viewing (MRV)

 Channel mapping of unencrypted local networks on cable (QAM) without a CableCard. If Tivo can't provide the program information to do this automatically, provide the option to do it manually by adding the ability to select which channel the Series3 should mirror the information from. For example, let the customer choose to mirror the channel information from channel 4 (NBC analog) on 88-3 (NBC-HD on unencrypted QAM).

 Tivo-to-Go

 HDTV-only Wishlists -- add a HDTV category or selection and make this an option you can add to any wishlist

 HDTV-only Searching -- add a checkbox or option to search only HDTV programs; currently, a search for "HDTV" causes the Series3 to hang for ten minutes.

 Implement fonts and text layout that takes advantage of HD -- currently, only the Series3 background images take advantage of the widescreen format. Text is still scaled and stretched SD and does not use the extra width provided by 16:9.

 Provide an option to disable display of the "HDTV Recordings" folder. Alternatively, place this grouping at the very bottom of the Now Playing screen. For users that record virtually everything in HD, placing this at the top just creates an extra menu to navigate down, reducing usability.

 Option to make clock visible (bright) even in standby.

 Provide indication of whether program is in HD in the Tivo style guide, without having to look at the program description. The Series3 already does this in grid-guide mode, but not in the traditional Tivo-style guide that many prefer.

 Indicate in the guide when an upcoming program is scheduled for recording, with highlighting or a red dot or REC logo next to the program name.

 More output options -- many older HDTVs can do 720p and 1080i, but not 480i through their digital input. Consider implementing "check to indicate what formats your TV supports" options, as seen on the HR10. Tens of thousands of HDTVs do not support 480i through HDMI, including a number of 1080p displays. An option to output 1080i as native, 720p as native, but 480i as 480p/720p/1080i would be optimal for these customers.

 High-definition photo support

 Add support for 5.1 LPCM output. Currently, when the Series3 is set to PCM, it outputs stereo. Setting the Series3 to PCM allows the user to experience Tivo sound effects on all programs, but the surround information is lost on DD5.1 programs. By adding support for 5.1 LPCM, the Series3 could provide the full 5.1 surround information with Tivo sound effects to any modern home theater receiver with a HDMI audio connection.

 Real-time display of video resolution (i.e. 720p), audio format (i.e. DD5.1), *and* program bit rate (i.e. 16.2 Mbps) for current channel.

 Display of program resolution and average program bit rate on program information screen in Now Playing.

 Support in Tivo Desktop for streaming WMV, Quicktime, and .TS files.

 Windows Media Connect / PlayForSure support to support streaming of all media content from Media Player in Windows Vista.

 One-button delete with Recently Deleted folder

 Add THX / calibration menu with high-definition patterns to set black level, contrast, and color correctly. Include separate resolution patterns for 720p and 1080i -- patterns available here.

 Better support for Podcasts -- subscriptions to both audio and video Podcasts that show up in the Now Playing List, just like recordings

 Implement method to turn closed captioning on and off with fewer steps -- i.e. without having to go through all the setup menus.

 Improve conflict resolution -- specifically, when there is a conflict when adding a recording, show BOTH programs that conflict and let the user pick which to cancel. Better yet, look for future reshowings of the conflicted programming and suggest that the user cancel the program that is not showing again in the next 14 days. Do not suggest a cancellation of a show that lacks a reairing in the next 14 days.

 The Series3 currently has the pre-7.3.1 setting to show 9:00 shows as a default when 8:55 is reached. Do not change this in the next update (as was done in 7.3.1), or give us an option to keep it the same.

 Once MRV is implemented, add "cooperative scheduling" between two or more Series3 boxes on a network.

What other features do you want to see in the next software update?


----------



## MediaLivingRoom (Dec 10, 2002)

Cooperative Scheduling with All S3 on your network.


----------



## snathanb (Sep 13, 2006)

bkdtv said:


> [*] Support in Tivo Desktop for streaming WMV, Quicktime, and .TS files.
> 
> [


This would be great, especially the .ts part.

My interim solution for OTA recording while waiting on the S3 was a FusionHDTV OTA tuner in my PC, and an AVEL Linkplayer 2 to stream the .ts files over my network to my HD set in the living room.


----------



## bubba1972 (Mar 28, 2005)

Sound effects in DD5.1. Without beep-boops, it just isn't a Tivo.


----------



## Bodshal (Jan 4, 2005)

bubba1972 said:


> Sound effects in DD5.1. Without beep-boops, it just isn't a Tivo.


That might be especially difficult to do, particularly if you output the bitstream (rather than decoded PCM) since in this mode, the TiVo doesn't do anything with the audio except pass along the encoded bitstream.

Have you tried having the TiVo do the decoding? Insertion of the TiVo sounds probably really requires you to have the TiVo do the DD decoding. Trying to mix sounds into an encoded DD stream is not trivial, at all. (And I certainly don't want it to mute the audio just so it can make TiVo beeps!)

Chris.


----------



## fergiej (Oct 9, 2002)

I'd love to see streaming video as well. But I'd like to add Divx support.


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

Since I now have Digital Cable and OTA, I have about a billion channels.

I'd like to organize them in categories such as Broadcast (ie ABC, NBC, etc), News (CNN, MSNBC, FOX News) Sports (ESPN, etc)


----------



## TexasGrillChef (Sep 15, 2006)

I vote for the following in the next upgrade.

This IS in order of my preferance.

1. Enabling the eSATA port.

2. Support for Windows Media Connect to allow support of streaming of all types of Music, Photos & Video Files

3. Support in Tivo Desktop for Video Files

4. MRV (Multiroom Viewing)

5. Tivo To Go

6. Direct Internet access for Programing rather then going through Tivo.com to program the unit.

7. Support for USB Wireless 802.11N (Draft N) networking devices

8. HDTV only lists

9. Support for USB RF Remote control devices

10. Support for USB Bluetooth devices to allow for bluetooth remote controls

Those are just my Votes, Suggestions, Ideas.

Here are my Votes, Suggestions & Ideas for HARDWARE in the next Series 3.5 or Series 4.

1. Support for Firewire 400 & 800

2. Built in Ethernet Wireless 802.11G/N

3. Built in RF & Bluetooth Remote controls

4. 2 (instead of 1) eSATA ports

5. an inexpensive player only unit that will pull all data & services off other Tivos. (for use in Bedrooms etc.. that don't need the full capabilities of a recording Tivo)



TexasGrillChef.... Grilling the world away... one burger at a time...


----------



## jhonaker (Jan 3, 2004)

I'd like to see the original TiVo guy animation back.


----------



## musicforme (Nov 19, 2003)

bubba1972 said:


> Sound effects in DD5.1. Without beep-boops, it just isn't a Tivo.


Sound effects were one of the first things I turned off on my Series 2, and the first thing I turned off on my Series 3.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

1. TTG
2. TTG
3. TTG
4. Proper unencrypted QAM support
5. TTCB
6. esata


----------



## cgould (Dec 28, 2002)

Here's mine, many above sound good, but my personal pri requests:

#1. re TivoDesktop streaming/Tivo2ComeBack, as above: support for HD video files, eg HDV mpg2/AVHC mpg4, and WMV-HD etc. if possible : (and streaming, not just copy);
also HD photos (should be coming soon winter update).
Possibly include support for playback from an attached USB2 storage device (fat or ntfs), eg ext HDD/thumbdrive/vidoe iPods etc.  (but not copying video to the USB2 device, CableLabs violation?)

This feature will fully enable the box as an HD media extender/network display device, to compete with the Apple iTV, as well as Buffalo LinkStation/DLink stuff... 
and let me view HDV home movies 

I know this is a bit of personal pet request vs others desire for MRV/TTG, since I have an HD camcorder coming that I need a way to display on my TV, but here's why pri #1:

- This could be implemented quickly? w/o CableLabs complications (I'd imagine), since it's push TO the box, so could have it NOW (while they still work MRV/TTG)

- This will enable the box to compete in market not just as (super-expensive) HD DVR, but also as an HD media network extender device, which are currently $250-300 and would take up another HD input on the TV (meaning switching complications etc.)....
this could help justify spending $800 since it replaces $300 device, plus gets Tivo's brand and UI stuck into this market niche, before others (w/ their crappy interfaces or Apple FUD) take it up.


2. Enable eSATA port for off-the-shelf hard drive expansion

Probably the greatest first need of most users, when it fills up rapidly  (but at least we appear to have a workaround w/ Weaknees)


3. Channel mapping of unencrypted local networks on cable (QAM) without a CableCard. 

Agreed, this could be critical to future-proof us, in case CC standard or cable cos get pissy and mess it up for CCv1 devices. Could be a significant cost savings for some users whose CableCo charge lots$/mo (wrongly) to rent cards.


----------



## sharding (Feb 11, 2001)

I'm not going to repeat all of the things already mentioned, though I'd like to see many of them too. Here are a few little things I'd love to see at some point:

1. A preference to keep the clock bright all the time instead of dimming it
2. An option to have the display always show the program on each tuner, instead of just when it's recording
3. A way to map the SD versions of channels to the HD versions (e.g. so I if someone goes to 4 (ABC SD), the TiVo would show 104 (ABC HD). This would be a lot easier than trying to explain to family and guests why they're supposed to go to 104 when they want to see channel 4.
4. In-guide indicators of whether a show is HD or not


----------



## sharding (Feb 11, 2001)

I just thought of another one, though this isn't S3-specific:

If I'm on a channel that's recording, the other tuner isn't in use, and I try to change the channel, just show me that channel on the other tuner instead of asking to cancel the recording. Or, at least, give me the option on that screen to switch to the other tuner. In the current state, I need to tell it not to cancel the recording and manually switch to the other tuner.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

sharding said:


> I just thought of another one, though this isn't S3-specific:
> 
> If I'm on a channel that's recording, the other tuner isn't in use, and I try to change the channel, just show me that channel on the other tuner instead of asking to cancel the recording. Or, at least, give me the option on that screen to switch to the other tuner. In the current state, I need to tell it not to cancel the recording and manually switch to the other tuner.


 That's dissapointing to hear. My cable company DVR with Passport Echo software automatically switches to the tuner that is not recording if available when changing channels. This is something I've taken for granted for a long time now with dual tuners.


----------



## sharding (Feb 11, 2001)

moyekj said:


> That's dissapointing to hear. My cable company DVR with Passport Echo software automatically switches to the tuner that is not recording if available when changing channels. This is something I've taken for granted for a long time now with dual tuners.


A little clarification: the problem only happens with channel up/channel down. If I pick another channel from the guide, it does the right thing.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

sharding said:


> A little clarification: the problem only happens with channel up/channel down. If I pick another channel from the guide, it does the right thing.


 Oh OK, gotcha. That's not too bad then - I usually tune from the guide anyway.


----------



## vman41 (Jun 18, 2002)

sharding said:


> A little clarification: the problem only happens with channel up/channel down. If I pick another channel from the guide, it does the right thing.


What about entering the channel number directly or using 'Enter' to get the previous channel?


----------



## sharding (Feb 11, 2001)

vman41 said:


> What about entering the channel number directly or using 'Enter' to get the previous channel?


I can't easily test that right this second because I have two things recording which I don't want to mess up. But a little bit after I posted the last one, I noticed something surprising. When I'm on a channel that's recording as a suggestion and hit channel-up, it does switch to the other tuner. Weird. Clearly more experimentation is needed to figure out exactly what happens under each circumstance.

BTW, I almost never use channel-up/down either, but my wife still likes to "surf" (even though I've been trying to turn her into a Guide convert for years).


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

musicforme said:


> Sound effects were one of the first things I turned off on my Series 2, and the first thing I turned off on my Series 3.


Amen.....they are SOOO annoying. I don't need some stupid BOING telling me I punched a key on my remote.


----------



## sommerfeld (Feb 26, 2006)

bkdtv said:


> What features do you want in the next version of the software?


I don't have an S3 yet, but I have a 16:9 (widescreen) TV driven by a S1 tivo.

There are a bunch of shows I watch which are produced in 16:9 and then broadcast letterboxed over SD/analog channels.

It's getting tiring flipping between what my TV calls "Zoom" and "Normal" (pillarboxed) .

I understand from the reviews that the S3 can do aspect-mode adjustments itself; it should remember this on a show-by-show basis so I don't have to...


----------



## sharding (Feb 11, 2001)

Ok, so I guess I retract what I said about changing channels from something that's recording. I just tried every way of doing it, and it did the right thing every time. I don't know what happened the first time. I was specifically testing that behavior, so I thought I was paying attention to all of the factors (e.g. what each tuner was doing), but maybe I missed something. I apologize for any confusion.


----------



## alee (Mar 24, 2002)

In addition to that already listed, I'd like:

1. Screen saver... if I'm paused for more than 10 min because of something, I want my screen to blank out to reduce burn-in risk.

2. Some sort of "prefer HD" setting... if the exact same program is on channel 4 and channel 704, where 4 is analog, and 704 is HD, I'd like TiVo to prefer the high def channel. I guess ideally the user would specify what HD channels they currently get, and if the guide descriptions match always use 704 instead of 4.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

> There are a bunch of shows I watch which are produced in 16:9 and then broadcast letterboxed over SD/analog channels.


Unfortunately, SD letterbox detection and automatic letterbox zoom isn't a feature offered by the chipset in the Series3. This feature is standard on newer Broadcom chipsets, but unfortunately Tivo stuck with the old chip used by the Motorola 641x boxes.

You can change the aspect mode quickly, albeit manually, by pressing the "aspect" button on the Series3 remote. One button press on the Series3 remote will zoom a SD letterbox program to fill your widescreen. The Tivo has this functionality built-in, so it doesn't matter whether your TV has it or not.

It would be nice if Tivo used one of the newer chips that ddid this automatically, that would have been another very real improvement over the cable HD boxes.


----------



## eisenb11 (Sep 6, 2006)

Bodshal said:


> That might be especially difficult to do, particularly if you output the bitstream (rather than decoded PCM) since in this mode, the TiVo doesn't do anything with the audio except pass along the encoded bitstream.
> 
> Have you tried having the TiVo do the decoding? Insertion of the TiVo sounds probably really requires you to have the TiVo do the DD decoding. Trying to mix sounds into an encoded DD stream is not trivial, at all. (And I certainly don't want it to mute the audio just so it can make TiVo beeps!)
> 
> Chris.


I don't get this thing about the audio.

My S3 is connected via to my scaler which is connected to my receiver and I get bips and boops while not outputting PCM... am I missing something?

Edit:
Oh wait... I just remembered that while I do have an optical cable plugged in, I'm not using it...

My S3 is sending audio to the scaler via HDMI which is then sent to my receiver...


----------



## cfc (Jan 8, 2002)

*Channel Mapping!!!*


----------



## btwyx (Jan 16, 2003)

bkdtv said:


> [*] HDTV-only Wishlists -- make this an option you can add to any wishlist, not merely a category in itself.


I can't even find it as a category, where did you find it?


----------



## btwyx (Jan 16, 2003)

I'd like:

1. Clock that stays on in standby

2. "Hybrid HD" output. upconverts 480i->480p, passes HD natively.

3. HD wishlists. I can't find anyway to narrow a wishlist to HD only.

MRV and TTG would be nice, but I've never had them to play with, so I don't really miss them.


----------



## btwyx (Jan 16, 2003)

bkdtv said:


> [*] Real-time display of video resolution (i.e. 720p),


It already seems to ddo that in the info display.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

> I can't even find it as a category, where did you find it?


I believe the HR10 had a category option for HD, but the Series3 doesn't even have that.

Either way, the HDTV option should be a separate item that you can add to the end of any Wishlist.


----------



## btwyx (Jan 16, 2003)

The channel list should have "Check all Channels" and "Uncheck All channels" options, like my HR10-250 used to have until it got the 6.3 upgrade on Friday. I almost wore out my finger unsetting chanels I don't get. When I get cable cards, I'm going to have the same problem with the S3.


----------



## sommerfeld (Feb 26, 2006)

bkdtv said:


> You can change the aspect mode quickly, albeit manually, by pressing the "aspect" button on the Series3 remote. One button press on the Series3 remote will zoom a SD letterbox program to fill your widescreen.


I think you misunderstood what I was asking for -- the aspect setting could (and, IMHO should) be remembered on a series by series basis; if it were, the inability of the current S3 chipset to do auto-detection of letterboxing would be much less be an issue because the tivo would quickly learn the aspect setting for each series you watch regularly.


----------



## Sixto (Sep 16, 2005)

After playing with unit for a few days ... (came from HR10).

1) MRV

2) Want the OLED black all the time (no clock) but display names of shows being recorded. Right now, the clock setting controls the record setting.

3) Gotta have check-all and uncheck-all in channel list.


----------



## ingenue007 (Aug 23, 2005)

With previous tivo series....how long was it before a software update was released??


----------



## Saxion (Sep 18, 2006)

1) Manual channel mapping of unencrypted QAM without a CableCard.
2) Manual channel mapping of unencrypted QAM without a CableCard.
3) Manual channel mapping of unencrypted QAM without a CableCard.
4) Manual channel mapping of unencrypted QAM without a CableCard.

Translation: I won't buy an S3 without it.


----------



## John949 (Sep 16, 2006)

Saxion said:


> 1) Manual channel mapping of unencrypted QAM without a CableCard.
> 2) Manual channel mapping of unencrypted QAM without a CableCard.
> 3) Manual channel mapping of unencrypted QAM without a CableCard.
> 4) Manual channel mapping of unencrypted QAM without a CableCard.


These 4 get my vote too.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

The realist I am:

Esata support.

HD Photos

HD Wishlist and Suggestions options.

TTCB with native MPEG4/WMV (would require a new version of Desktop). 3rd parties could make DivX/TS/other on-the-fly trasncoders.

QAM mapping

OLED: OLED wears out. I welcome it dimming, unless there are spares available. Although for those that welcome the OLED wearing out, have more options, although have that on a further release.


----------



## headless chicken (Oct 8, 2004)

Space used indicator bar. What the hell has taken this company so damn long?


----------



## msu2k (Jan 4, 2001)

I don't personally care about TTG or MRV right now. My one and only request is:

1. Enable eSATA port for off-the-shelf hard drive expansion


----------



## sharding (Feb 11, 2001)

classicsat said:


> OLED: OLED wears out. I welcome it dimming, unless there are spares available. Although for those that welcome the OLED wearing out, have more options, although have that on a further release.


Interesting. I actually didn't know that (I know very little about OLED technology). What is the lifetime like? How long is it likely to last if it's running full brightness 24/7? What is the failure mode? Does it get gradually dimmer, or does it just stop working one day?


----------



## Bodshal (Jan 4, 2005)

headless chicken said:


> Space used indicator bar. What the hell has taken this company so damn long?


Or a space free meter. We aren't stupid. We can work in Gigabytes. Or make it an advanced option if you're worried if you think we _are_ stupid.

Chris.


----------



## alee (Mar 24, 2002)

sharding said:


> Interesting. I actually didn't know that (I know very little about OLED technology). What is the lifetime like? How long is it likely to last if it's running full brightness 24/7? What is the failure mode? Does it get gradually dimmer, or does it just stop working one day?


Has a half-life like other LED display (gets progressively dimmer). OLEDs are also prone to screen burn.


----------



## wannaHD (Sep 17, 2006)

Photo support is a great feature, but High Def is essential!

I understood this was already on the upcoming enhancement list from TIVO but wanted to add my vote in this forum to make sure this does not slip thru the cracks.


----------



## sommerfeld (Feb 26, 2006)

Bodshal said:


> Or a space free meter. We aren't stupid. We can work in Gigabytes. Or make it an advanced option if you're worried if you think we _are_ stupid.


Even an arbitrary-unit "Fuel Gauge"-style bar would have value.


----------



## andydumi (Jun 26, 2006)

im gonna add redone fonts so that widescreen actually provides more info and not just a stretched image. their current stretch is a cheap illusion of widescreen.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

Your original list seems to be enough for the first update.


----------



## Krellion (May 17, 2002)

This has probably been suggested for the Series2 machines, but how about USB keyboard support? This would make entering titles and other text for Wishlist searches a lot quicker and easier. Maybe even have it act as an enhanced front control panel where certain keys or combinations can act as short-cuts to things in the menus.

Speaking of USB, why not add USB mass-storage device support for MP3 playback and photo viewing off iPods/USB keys/etc.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Krellion said:


> This has probably been suggested for the Series2 machines, but how about USB keyboard support? This would make entering titles and other text for Wishlist searches a lot quicker and easier. Maybe even have it act as an enhanced front control panel where certain keys or combinations can act as short-cuts to things in the menus.


I second that. Even just support for a USB mouse would be OK - it would be a lot easier to navigate and enter text using a mouse.

Realistically, I just want it to have TTG and TTCB, and eSATA.


----------



## btwyx (Jan 16, 2003)

A better experience installing cable cards would be good. 

It shows you've inserted it, but then gives no status, unless you go to the unfreindly debugging screen. Some friendly messages, like I see the card, but I'm waiting for the cable co to authorise it. Also get rid of the 161-4 errors, if they're not a problem don't freak the user.

Something more along the lines of gudied setup, like:
"You want to install cable cards. Push select to continue"
"Insert the card in slot 1"
"Card detected, press select to continue"
"Insert the card in slot 2"
"Card detected, press select to continue"
"Call the cable co, tell them these numbers: xxx yyy. Press select to continue"
"Awaiting authorisation"
"No authorisation after 10 min, are you sure you called"

etc. Make it simple.

Also change the instructions, allow the 2 cards to be inserted at once. Why do you have to call the cable co twice? My installer didn't want to do that bit, he just plugged them in and called.


----------



## btwyx (Jan 16, 2003)

Krellion said:


> how about USB keyboard support?


I third that. I've (very laboriously) programmed a keyboard into my pronto, but its still a very painful operation entering text into a TiVo. A keyboard is really obvious.


----------



## ingenue007 (Aug 23, 2005)

i rebooted my tivo. it said installing service update. what update is it?


----------



## Stu_Bee (Jan 15, 2002)

In your list, maybe separate 
a) Tivo to Go, and 
b) Tivo2ComeBack (or whatever it's called...pc->Tivo)

CableLabs might have issue with (a), but I don't see why they would with (b)

It's the lack of (b) that stopped me from being an early adopter.


----------



## PanamaGixxer (Oct 22, 2004)

MRV - I won't buy until it works.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

bkdtv said:


> Enable eSATA port for off-the-shelf hard drive expansion


...with divorce capabilities.

I don't mean that if you disconnect the external drive, recordings on it should be accessible. But if you disconnect the external drive, the main drive should remain functional.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

btwyx said:


> A better experience installing cable cards would be good.
> 
> It shows you've inserted it, but then gives no status, unless you go to the unfreindly debugging screen. Some friendly messages, like I see the card, but I'm waiting for the cable co to authorise it. Also get rid of the 161-4 errors, if they're not a problem don't freak the user.
> 
> ...


I agree with this, especially the 161-4 error message text.

I don't know how the box would know the cards are properly authorized though (or could "guarantee" that).

Although you can clearly insert both cards, the current instructions do make sense, since doing them one at a time is what the MSOs are used to.


----------



## btwyx (Jan 16, 2003)

jfh3 said:


> I don't know how the box would know the cards are properly authorized though (or could "guarantee" that).


The card status (one of the ugly screens) shows an Authorisation status field. That may be something that can be monitored. I was certainly looking at it.


----------



## Roderigo (Mar 12, 2002)

btwyx said:


> ... unless you go to the unfreindly debugging screen.


These debugging screens are provided by the CableCARD, and vary between the CableCARD manufacturers. The CableCARD spec requires the host to be able to display them to the user.



btwyx said:


> Some friendly messages, like I see the card, but I'm waiting for the cable co to authorise it.


and


btwyx said:


> The card status (one of the ugly screens) shows an Authorisation status field. That may be something that can be monitored. I was certainly looking at it.


As mentioned above, that screen is provide by the CableCARD (as HTML), and varies based on CableCARD vendor and even between firmware versions. While a host could scrape the information, that would be unreliable, and certainly not future-proof.

Nothing in the CableCARD spec allows the host to query the CableCARD about it's status. So the host doesn't know why a card may not be working (if it even knows that it's not working in the first place).



btwyx said:


> Also get rid of the 161-4 errors, if they're not a problem don't freak the user.


The 161-4 is a "real" error case, and the CableCARD spec requires the text that's displayed on that screen. The only thing that's strange, is that the Motorola card causes that error condition as part of it's normal operation when the card is being initialized. The host has no way to know it's a 161-4 error because the card's being initialized, or a true failure.


----------



## Geeksterman (Mar 20, 2003)

alee said:


> In addition to that already listed, I'd like:
> 
> 2. Some sort of "prefer HD" setting... if the exact same program is on channel 4 and channel 704, where 4 is analog, and 704 is HD, I'd like TiVo to prefer the high def channel. I guess ideally the user would specify what HD channels they currently get, and if the guide descriptions match always use 704 instead of 4.


Can't you just de-select the SD channels in the Channel List? Then TiVo will think you receive only the HD channels, right? :up:


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Geeksterman said:


> Can't you just de-select the SD channels in the Channel List? Then TiVo will think you receive only the HD channels, right? :up:


That's what I do...


----------



## btwyx (Jan 16, 2003)

Geeksterman said:


> Can't you just de-select the SD channels in the Channel List? Then TiVo will think you receive only the HD channels, right? :up:


Some thing I want to record SD to save the drive space. Especially for upconverted stuff.


----------



## jontvr (Aug 18, 2003)

Text recognition - when I see an ad for a program that I'm interesting in recording, it would be good to be able to pause the ad, highlight the text of the program name and transfer it to the Find Program menu. But I suppose that TiVo would lose revenue from the miniscule number of the stations/programs that actually use the "Press Thumbs Up" on-screen prompt.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 28, 2002)

1. MRV - MRV - MRV!

2. One Button Delete

3. Thumbs Up/Down recognition on the now playing list so I can see what thumbs the shows on suggestions have and add/remove thumbs without going into each show. The extra width of the hidef s3 should make plenty of room for this.

4. Recycle Bin / Recently Deleted

5. Faster speed on Find programs right side. (What's up with the speed loss from S2 of the programs list popping up as you type?)

6. Better Fonts, made for hi-def

Pretty short list. There's lots more nitpick stuff that could be added, but these are the big ones off the top of my head.


----------



## dnorth12 (Feb 10, 2005)

Don't know if this is a hardware or software upgrade or a combination of both.

Channel display for both tuners on box face. I already have enough clocks.

Otherwise all the above

But I do love my S3.

It is definitely an $800.00 improvement over the moto 6412 with that crappy microsoft software.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

curiousgeorge said:


> The extra width of the hidef s3 should make plenty of room for this.


Actually, I'd like to see this everywhere - better menu use of the 16:9 screen.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 27, 2001)

1. MRV (this one is a deal breaker)
2. MRV
3. MRV
4. Cooperative scheduling
5. Cooperative scheduling
6. Cooperative scheduling
7. Teach Tivo
8. Teach Tivo
9. Teach Tivo
10. MRV


----------



## samual.icky (Sep 18, 2006)

Simple... speed up the the TiVo Guide... its just dog slow... I always thought my cable box was slow but the with the TiVo Guide change going from 3pm to 8pm I have nearly 30 mins to make dinner.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

List updated September 22.


----------



## HTH (Aug 28, 2000)

Fixing the bugs already reported in the current version.

Oh, wait. They're in the latest version for the Series2 units. I guess I should be thankful the last version for my Series1 units is relatively bug-free


----------



## infinitespecter (Jul 23, 2004)

The two things I want to see are video in the menus (every other DVR on the market can do this, why not Tivo?) and the ability to adjust the amount of buffer time. My Sony DVR can adjust the buffer up to 90 minutes and having to step out of the show I am watching everytime I want to see something in a menu is annoying.


----------



## mfogarty5 (Apr 27, 2006)

1080P as an output option.

we already know it can de-interlace and scale so let's give that THX certification a workout.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

> 080P as an output option.
> 
> we already know it can de-interlace and scale so let's give that THX certification a workout.


The BCM7038 in the Series3 won't do 1080p60 output, so that's not an option.


----------



## TBoyd (Apr 9, 2000)

I note that the 1a software has the pre-7.3.1 setting to show 9:00 shows as a DEFAULT when 8:55 is reached. 

PLEASE do not "improve" this when you hit 8.2 so that it works like 7.3.1. At least give us an menu option to go either way we want. 

Thanks!


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

They already said the loss of the 5-minute look-ahead in 7.3/7.3.1 is a BUG and will be fixed in the next release.


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

I've made a request for this (using the TiVo suggestion page):

When you turn on the TV and see a program you like and hit the record button, it obviously records from that point on. Of course you might have missed the first 20 minutes or so. When you record a show mid-viewing, I wish TiVo would automatically record the entire show if there is a rerun or later viewing of that show.


----------



## missiontortilla (Sep 26, 2006)

Some things not mentioned that I would like to see:

1) Web Browser, or a way to view RSS feeds
2) Communication API for talking to the TiVo from a computer. (For now all I want to be able to do is programmatically know what TiVo is currently recording).

And the things I really want that were already mentioned:

1) ScreenSaver if I leave my TiVo in the TiVo menu system. Every once in a while I forget to turn off my reveiver at night and then about 20 minutes after going to bed suddenly my apartment is filled with the sound of live TV!
2) Redesigned UI for 16x9.
3) esata support!


----------



## RichB (Apr 2, 2003)

As mentioned in this thread: How about THX Setup Patterns?

Since it is THX certified, it would be nice to be able to set the black level, contrast, and color correctly.

- Rich


----------



## sobenski (Sep 19, 2006)

PanamaGixxer said:


> MRV - I won't buy until it works.


Yes, Multi-room, please! I bought an S3 anyway, but Tivo won't be getting the extra $6.95/mo from me for a second box until they enable MRV.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

RichB said:


> As mentioned in this thread: How about THX Setup Patterns?
> 
> Since it is THX certified, it would be nice to be able to set the black level, contrast, and color correctly.
> 
> - Rich


You know, I hoped it already DID have this, since this THX thing was touted... yeah, that is definitely needed.


----------



## propermodulation (Jan 12, 2006)

My List:

1) Better conflict resolution. i.e. when there is a conflict, show BOTH programs that there are a conflict with and let me choose which two of the three I want to record. Or even better, look for future playing of a show and give me the option of recording a conflicted show later.

2) Auto padding. If there is not a program recorded before or after a show, automatically pad by a select number of minutes.

3) Change the guide to indicate shows that will record and shows that are conflicted.

4) One button jump forward on the guide. Either 12 or 24 hours.

5) Let me limit season passes to certain time slots. That will help with shows that dont update their first run flag.


----------



## SMB-IL (Mar 5, 2003)

Again, better HD fonts

The ability to opt-out of KidZone when it's released to the S3 -- like you can with child-proof caps at the pharmacy.


Edited to add: for God's sake, can we just turn closed captions on and off without having to go to a menu to do it? So annoying....


----------



## scastria (Sep 26, 2006)

I want podcasting to work like recordings off the cable network. It should allow subscriptions of both audio and video podcasts and have them automatically downloaded when the next edition is available. Once downloaded, it should show up in the Now Playing list to allow us to play, pause, FF, REW, and delete the podcast regardless of whether they are audio or video. I don't want to have to watch MacBreak or listen to TWIT on my computer anymore.

When I heard the Series 3 had podcast support, this is what I was hoping for.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

Show which tuner recorded the program under program info.


----------



## RoninSwordstar (Sep 27, 2006)

I would like to add the following to the wish list: 

gigabit ethernet or a Gbic port for either gigabit ethernet or 10 gig fibre connections.

Yes I know it is overkill but we will be there sooner than later. A 100mb connection is too slow for TTG HD transfers. 

thanks 

mc


----------



## ghbrown (Feb 22, 2006)

Add the "Recently Deleted" Group feature from Series 2. 

Add option to make the Delete (Clear) button 1-click.


----------



## peekb (Feb 12, 2005)

When recording a suggestion that is airing on 2 channels, one HD and one not, record the HD channel.


----------



## lemketron (Jun 24, 2002)

missiontortilla said:


> Web Browser, or a way to view RSS feeds


Building on this, how about a way to surf YouTube (and similar sites) through TiVo?

How about being able to view network cameras (webcams, Panasonic, etc.)? Locate network cameras advertised with Bonjour for the best user experience but also allow the user to enter (and save as favorites, please) a webcam's URL. Bonus points if you could pop this up as PIP while displaying video (like the front door cam, baby cam, etc.)

How about a "TV is off" navigation mode that uses the front-panel display to let you locate and play either (cable) digital music channels, or Internet music streams like the Live365 that is already supported? Should I really have to fire up the big RPTV to be able to play music?

I would also really love to see an Internet (HD!) movie download service (Amazon Unboxed, NetFlix, etc.). One of the reasons I bought my S3 was because I have to believe this is coming. There's a revenue story here.

Speaking of movies, where are the movie trailers in the "buy movie tickets" section? There's a revenue story here too. Make it more enticing.

Tap those cable company relationships to support PPV/VOD by implementing a totally integrated "order" feature that sends the purchase request over the broadband (Internet) connection to the cable company server, thus eliminating the "S3 can't support two-way cable cards" issue. There's a revenue story here too.

Hardware-wise, I'd really like to see a (cheap, diskless, tuner-less, no subscription needed) remote viewing client box for other TVs in the house. I don't want to have to manage which shows are on which box and which drives have space for what. Let me have one "server" and just stream to the other TVs (HD or SD).



> ScreenSaver...in TiVo menu system. Every once in a while I forget to turn off my reveiver at night and then about 20 minutes after going to bed suddenly my apartment is filled with the sound of live TV!


Yes! I hate when that happens, especially if the receiver was turned WAY up!

Other things I'd like to add my vote for:
- Enable eSATA port for off-the-shelf hard drive expansion
- Redesigned UI for 16x9.
- Option to disable display of the "HDTV Recordings" folder
- Indicate whether program is in HD in the Tivo style guide
- High-definition photo support
- Sound effects mixed-in to 5.1. Yeah, it's probably hard, but I miss them.
- Video podcasts


----------



## nhey (Jul 4, 2004)

1. Enable pressing the down arrow to change tuners - this is much better than pressing "Live" and is the way the HR10-250 does it.

2. Fix the HDMI implementation issue that causes the TIVO to show the "The TIVO cannot display this program" message. I have a Qualia 006 HDTV that has never had any HDCP problems with any other STB. With the S3 I get this message when tuning to certain channels. It goes away, and the program appears after a second or two, but it is very annoying.


----------



## sommerfeld (Feb 26, 2006)

Remember the briefing scene in "Aliens"? 

"Is this going to be a stand-up fight, or a bug hunt?"

I have this vision of an engineering meeting at Tivo going the same way...

Given what I've seen so far of the S3, I hope that the next software update will be bugfixes only.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

RichB said:


> As mentioned in this thread: How about THX Setup Patterns?
> 
> Since it is THX certified, it would be nice to be able to set the black level, contrast, and color correctly.
> 
> - Rich


that's genius.

if they can get TTCB workign then they could set up an HME app or guru guide sort of thing to download them


----------



## Mahty (Jan 6, 2006)

A GUI nit: I'd like to see the old page-up and page-down arrows come back. The new arrows are a bit too "weak."


----------



## andydumi (Jun 26, 2006)

MichaelK said:


> that's genius.
> 
> if they can get TTCB workign then they could set up an HME app or guru guide sort of thing to download them


brilliant.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

i think maybe javahmo can feed you rss feeds?


----------



## ThomC (Nov 4, 2003)

Now that my S3 is up and working ....

1. - esata expansion

2. - music and photo playlists playing independently, but simultaneously.
(include itunes playlist support and photo playlist creation).


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

add in the missing categories to the guide info that exist on the Directv HD units.

At least add in the hd category.


----------



## Leo_N (Nov 13, 2003)

MichaelK said:


> i think maybe javahmo can feed you rss feeds?


JavaHMO could probably do it, but Galleon is the most up-to-date version of the JavaHMO software. Grab that here: www.galleon.tv

I haven't tried the RSS feeds on the S3, but I do know they are definitely a feature. The music streaming of Galleon is definitely working fine with my S3s.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

sorry- meant galleon. (just a brainlock form the javahmo days-LOL)


----------



## Leo_N (Nov 13, 2003)

MichaelK said:


> sorry- meant galleon. (just a brainlock form the javahmo days-LOL)


Heh, I hear ya. If I hadn't of just posted about galleon the other day, it would have probably went right by me too.


----------



## BigFrank (Sep 21, 2006)

Wait....

Does Galleon work with the S3?!?

I thought it was S2 only...


----------



## sjcbulldog (Jul 13, 2004)

Galleon works just fine on my S3.

Sjcbulldog


----------



## Bodshal (Jan 4, 2005)

The HME stuff does. Galleon won't make it magically transfer video over a network though. 

Chris.


----------



## BigFrank (Sep 21, 2006)

That much I guessed ;-)


----------



## bkilian (Jan 8, 2003)

I want flags.

We have 3 people in the household, and our schedules are such that it is difficult to all watch a program at the same time. If we could "flag" a program (With say a choice of 5 or whatever color flags) once we're done with it, a person could look at the flags, and if everyone else has flagged it, delete the program after watching it. This should be a fairly simple modification to the current code, and would improve our experience drastically.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

someone once posted a suggestion on how to deal with this for the time being.

when they were done watching a show they would go back in and play it again- and ffwd to a particular minute. Say 3 minutes. THen when the other person went to wathc the show they would see when they select it that it says "resume" playing and then see that it would start at minute 3. That would let them know when they are done with the show they could delete it.

WIth 3 people- you would need to get fancier but maybe that's the start of an idea....


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

jfh3 said:


> Show which tuner recorded the program under program info.


curious- why?

do you have a bad tuner and you want to find it?


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

RoninSwordstar said:


> I would like to add the following to the wish list:
> 
> gigabit ethernet or a Gbic port for either gigabit ethernet or 10 gig fibre connections.
> 
> ...


jsut fyi- iut's been posted more than once - a 100mb connection is more then enough to move one or even 2 HD shows around by MRV even with real workd of 100 network not getting you true 100.

For TTG- the limiting factor is not the network- but rather the Tivo processes the file on the fly as it sends it to the computer changing it from the way tivo stores the file to the way that a PC does. The throughput possible from the s2 tivos is no were near maxing out a 100 network. The S3 does not appear to have a massively faster cpu that will be bale to max out a 100 network either....


----------



## SCSIRAID (Feb 2, 2003)

1) Audio dropout problem fixed

2) eSATA

3) Indications in guide what was scheduled to be recorded

4) ability to play m4a (ipod mpeg4/aac) audio

5) HDTV as search category.

6) TTG


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

MichaelK said:


> curious- why?
> 
> do you have a bad tuner and you want to find it?


Yes, for diagnostic purposes. For example, if I get a partial recording, I'd like to know what tuner was in use, since Tivo wants to know and it's pretty much impossible to figure out unless you happen to be watching at the time of the problem.


----------



## skitime (Sep 14, 2006)

I'd really like some indication of how much space is left on the HD. I know it's variable with HD, but even a green circle showing red for used space would be great!


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

SMB-IL said:


> Edited to add: for God's sake, can we just turn closed captions on and off without having to go to a menu to do it? So annoying....


I didn't think it was that bad - there is a CC icon in the channel banner, select it, up comes the menu, turn it on, and 'left' takes you back to the program. Not one-touch, but you don't have to go digging for it either.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

SCSIRAID said:


> 4) ability to play m4a (ipod mpeg4/aac) audio


While it can't do it natively (yet), there is a plugin for TiVo Desktop that supports most any format that Windows can play. (And on Mac you can do the same with LAME.)


----------



## gear (Oct 1, 2006)

I would like to see Tivo hook up with someone like Netflix so I could download movies as well as TV shows.


----------



## tunnelengineer (Jul 21, 2006)

that will be tough. Tivo is not a "media center" per se, but I think it would be possible. They would have to deal with the DRM rights to the files, which could be tricky. 

You need massive storage space as well. So due to that, the ESATA port needs to be enabled asap.


----------



## snathanb (Sep 13, 2006)

tunnelengineer said:


> You need massive storage space as well. So due to that, the ESATA port needs to be enabled asap.


A typical movie takes up about the same amount of space as a 30-minute TV show broadcast in HD.


----------



## RichB (Apr 2, 2003)

lemketron said:


> Hardware-wise, I'd really like to see a (cheap, diskless, tuner-less, no subscription needed) remote viewing client box for other TVs in the house. I don't want to have to manage which shows are on which box and which drives have space for what. Let me have one "server" and just stream to the other TVs (HD or SD).


Yes. A TiVo POD, but can I have a tuner and a really small form factor, then I can get rid on one more device on my other displays.

- Rich


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

A fix to the bug where after every reboot my front panel lights come back on. The menus still list them as OFF though. I have to set it to ON, then back to OFF again.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

btwyx said:


> 2. "Hybrid HD" output. upconverts 480i->480p, passes HD natively.


 :up:


----------



## RichB (Apr 2, 2003)

btwyx said:


> 2. "Hybrid HD" output. upconverts 480i->480p, passes HD natively.


TiVo Parlance:



> :up: :up: :up:


- Rich


----------



## speedz (Jun 12, 2004)

My Wish: Come up with a way to bypass the MRV issue by streaming Tivo S2 content through my Computer and streaming it to my S3 like you do any other internet content.
At least give me one way from S2 --> S3 until the more difficult Cable labs MRV agreements can be made...


----------



## Sixto (Sep 16, 2005)

Add ...

1) Amazon Unbox - with access to every DVD (except the Disney owned stuff for now because of the Apple conflict)

2) MRV - so you can watch everything recorded along with the Unbox material anywhere in the home

and I wouldn't need a 3rd wish ...


----------



## msu2k (Jan 4, 2001)

1. eSATA
2. A visual indication in the guide view that a show is already set to record
3. eSATA


----------



## Georgia Guy (Feb 21, 2003)

Many wonderful suggestions here. 

A little red dot on the guide as an indicator that you already have the show set up to record. My 6412 has that, why not Tivo? Very handy.


----------



## chipvideo (Sep 25, 2006)

1. Amount of space used on each recording and the total space used and unused on the hard drive.

2. Ability to just scroll to left of guide and highlite the channel and then get a screen that shows the upcomming shows for that channel so I can surf the upcomming movies I want to record in HI Def(comcast moto boxes do this and it is a fast way to get a good movie library recorded)

3. Get the tivo3 to record my local HD channels without stopping 3 minutes through and end with black screen.

4. ESATA as I want to have as many HD premium movies recorded quickly so I can cancle my movie channels and save money as this has cost me enough to warrant it.

5. Just like the post above a little red dot in the guide screen next to movie that is going to be recorded. Makes surfing for movies to record quicker as I dont want to have to hit record again on a movie that is already going to be recorded. Heck this guide surfing is slow enough.


----------



## snathanb (Sep 13, 2006)

Georgia Guy said:


> Many wonderful suggestions here.
> 
> A little red dot on the guide as an indicator that you already have the show set up to record. My 6412 has that, why not Tivo? Very handy.


It already puts a little red dot on the guide for shows that are currently recording. Perhaps a different color for one that are set up to record.


----------



## Desi (Feb 2, 2002)

bkilian said:


> I want flags.
> 
> We have 3 people in the household, and our schedules are such that it is difficult to all watch a program at the same time. If we could "flag" a program (With say a choice of 5 or whatever color flags) once we're done with it, a person could look at the flags, and if everyone else has flagged it, delete the program after watching it. This should be a fairly simple modification to the current code, and would improve our experience drastically.


This is EXACTLY what my wife and I have wanted for years. We have 4 of us in the house, and we all watch shows at different times. If its a show one of us watches, no big deal. But there are some that all 4 watch. I would like the flags as well (displayed on the "whats playing" or whatever list). Each flag should be a different color so that when each person has watched it they can remove their flag.

For season passes, part of the definition is which color flags to display by default for that show. This way, let's say 3 people watch "LOST", with a newly recorded episode, all 3 flags are there. After each person watches, they remove their flag. No more flags left, delete the episode. We should also be allowed to add extra flags to any show that is already recorded, especially since it may not be a season pass.


----------



## BigFrank (Sep 21, 2006)

Being able to schedule a season pass from an already recorded program. (instead of having to find it)

Some indicator of free space on the system


----------



## btwyx (Jan 16, 2003)

BigFrank said:


> Being able to schedule a season pass from an already recorded program. (instead of having to find it)


I think I mentioned that when I first got a TiVo in 02. You should be able to get to "Season pass and Other options" from any screen which gives program details.

That would incoude the ability to get to there from a guide entry in the past. That way I could schedule a season pass from a program I missed, or just get the upcoming showings, so I can not miss it the next time around.


----------



## 2farrell (Jul 12, 2002)

Here's my 10 cents worth.

1. TiVoToGo.
2. Enable the E-SATA port for External Serial Hard Drives.
3. Cooperative Schedule Sharing between any Networked TiVo if the channel is SD.
4. Make the Clock stay bright if I say so (or at the very least when I press say the Play button make it come up bright).
5. Speed up Search by Title.
6. THX Calibration.
7. Quick Delete (plus recently deleted folder).
8. Networked TiVo transfers (between any TiVo at SD, S3 only if HD).


----------



## PatMcNJ (May 22, 2006)

You guys have great suggestions, but they should fix the audio dropout problem first, imho.

I'd like the recently deleted file back, too.


----------



## ehardman (Feb 18, 2004)

PatMcNJ said:


> You guys have great suggestions, but they should fix the audio dropout problem first, imho.
> 
> I'd like the recently deleted file back, too.


Same for me. Fix the dropout problem.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

i think it goes without saying that bugs should be fixed before features are added. I dont recall anyone posting otherwise in this or any other thread.


----------



## tivotivotivo (Aug 29, 2002)

PatMcNJ said:


> You guys have great suggestions, but they should fix the audio dropout problem first, imho.
> 
> I'd like the recently deleted file back, too.


I have a series 2.

You mean the Series 3 does not let you undelete a program?


----------



## rodalpho (Sep 12, 2006)

Right. No undelete until the november update.

Personally, the s3 has all of the features I care about, I just want the bugs fixed and the UI sped up. Scrolling through now playing is horribly slow.


----------



## tivotivotivo (Aug 29, 2002)

rodalpho said:


> Right. No undelete until the november update.
> 
> Personally, the s3 has all of the features I care about, I just want the bugs fixed and the UI sped up. Scrolling through now playing is horribly slow.


Thanks. That's a bit of a bummer, a small part of the reason why I am upgrading was that I was hoping for a faster UI. My Series 2 with the latest software is much slower then it used to be.


----------



## rodalpho (Sep 12, 2006)

The s3 UI is _really_ slow. Nothing that can't be fixed, though.


----------



## tivotivotivo (Aug 29, 2002)

Darn Tivo!

They need to put a Quad Core into that thing!


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

i wouldn't get too heady that they are ever going to fix teh speed in the s3.

THe HR10 with the same processor has had teh same issue for several years now. They did double the ram (but some watches still come with more ). SO if they didn't make a seignifcant speed inmporvement out of the box on the hr10 I'm not sure there is much to eb done.

I thought the HR10 was slow- the S3 is worse for sure. It does seem to fiddle with season passes better (likely the new database format improved that)- but drawing the NPL searching for show, and even responding to initla remote commands after a period of inactivity are all much slower on the S3.

So juggling season passes is better- but the day to day stuff is certainly slower at this point.


----------



## lowepg (Sep 21, 2005)

I'd just like them to fix the bugs first before they spend a lot on man-hours on re-programming the bee-bop remote sound effects!


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

MichaelK said:


> i think it goes without saying that bugs should be fixed before features are added. I dont recall anyone posting otherwise in this or any other thread.


so can we keep the bug comments to the bug thread?

found here:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4504270#post4504270


----------



## lowepg (Sep 21, 2005)

MichaelK said:


> so can we keep the bug comments to the bug thread?
> 
> found here:
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4504270#post4504270


OK.

Id like a feature added that allows for consistant and smooth audio (Dolby or otherwise).


----------



## suzook (Oct 22, 2006)

highlight future recordings in the guide
use the front oled to show what is on(chanel number or prgram name)
other than that i love it.


----------



## SteveHC (Oct 21, 2006)

Don't know if it would be possible to add through software alone, but with the lack of a PIP feature on many of the new LCD's, I would love it if the Series 3 could handle PIP chores for the two on board tuners and output a split screen showing both of the signal tuners.

Steve


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

> Don't know if it would be possible to add through software alone, but with the lack of a PIP feature on many of the new LCD's, I would love it if the Series 3 could handle PIP chores for the two on board tuners and output a split screen showing both of the signal tuners.


Unfortunately, split screen isn't possible with the old Broadcom BCM7038 (2004) used in the Tivo Series3. Split screen is one of the many capabilities promoted for the newer and faster Broadcom BCM7400 (2006), but Tivo didn't use that in their design for some reason.


----------



## vstone (May 11, 2002)

bkdtv said:


> Unfortunately, split screen isn't possible with the old Broadcom BCM7038 (2004) used in the Tivo Series3. Split screen is one of the many capabilities promoted for the newer and faster Broadcom BCM7400 (2006), but Tivo didn't use that in their design for some reason.


The pdf at the link is copyright 2006. When was this chip made available for sampling?


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

this press release:

http://blog.cabledigitalnews.com/index.php?id=348

says it was availible at that time in sample quantities

Jan 5, 2006

DOnt know about earlier.


----------



## donutsdad (Mar 27, 2005)

I find it irritating that for shows on channels like comedy central or TBS that show the same episodes repeated...i have to manually schedule something like the john stewart show vs somehow telling the tivo dont watch the first run but record the second showing of the latest show.....

first run conflicts with something else..but somehow tivo should be told to place the second run into the schedule....

capeesh?


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

Sorry- not following- cant you just create a season pass with a low priority and it will get the later eps when needed?

or is this one of the shows that dont provide enough guide data for tivo to do it's thing?


----------



## rtjones (Oct 4, 2006)

I'd like to see the channels in one's "Online Scheduling" account match one's channels within their own S3. I spent the time to identify only the channels I want my S3 to 'see', yet when I login to 'online scheduling', I must wade through every channel in my area.


----------



## Wembley5 (Sep 14, 2006)

I hope it's not just our S3, but my wife and I have observed that when fastforwarding through commercials, hitting Play to stop does not jump back nearly as far as it did on our S2.

Consequently, we often end up rewinding after fast forwarding, or hitting the 10-sec replay button a bunch of times. It worked great in S2, fix it in S3.

Anyone else seeing this?


----------



## wackymann (Sep 22, 2006)

Wembley5 said:


> I hope it's not just our S3, but my wife and I have observed that when fastforwarding through commercials, hitting Play to stop does not jump back nearly as far as it did on our S2.
> 
> Consequently, we often end up rewinding after fast forwarding, or hitting the 10-sec replay button a bunch of times. It worked great in S2, fix it in S3.
> 
> Anyone else seeing this?


I think it must be harder to get it right with digital channels, because they can't predict what the mpeg2 parameters are going to be. When the Tivo was encoding everything with its own encoder, it could be smart about this stuff. Now it's at the mercy of the content providers (for digital OTA and digital cable anyways). I've noticed that FF works nice and smooth on high bandwidth HD channels, but is sketchy on very low bandwidth SD channels. Rewind is a tad sketchy in almost every mode. I have comcast cable (all digital - no analog).


----------



## btwyx (Jan 16, 2003)

Wembley5 said:


> I hope it's not just our S3, but my wife and I have observed that when fastforwarding through commercials, hitting Play to stop does not jump back nearly as far as it did on our S2.
> 
> Consequently, we often end up rewinding after fast forwarding, or hitting the 10-sec replay button a bunch of times. It worked great in S2, fix it in S3.
> 
> Anyone else seeing this?


I think it depends on the quality of the digital encoding. It works fine on HD channels which are not compressed much, but on over compressed SD its very bad. It definitely needs some fine tuning to work with low bit rate signals.


----------



## btwyx (Jan 16, 2003)

wackymann said:


> I've noticed that FF works nice and smooth on high bandwidth HD channels, but is sketchy on very low bandwidth SD channels.


Its never been a problem on the HR10-250 with DirecTV's bit starved SD. Comcast must be doing a very bad job, and it shows.


----------



## Wembley5 (Sep 14, 2006)

btwyx said:


> Its never been a problem on the HR10-250 with DirecTV's bit starved SD. Comcast must be doing a very bad job, and it shows.


Yep. I'm on Comcast, 15 minutes north of you. Bad job is their middle name. (UPN cable 12 and the "overloaded signal", anyone?)

I've recently had the additional fun of the non-digital SD channels (2-71) not always tuning in on the S3. I get the "no signal, go to troublshooting menu." At the same time, the digital channels show 100% signal strength when I test from Cablecard menu.


----------



## lemketron (Jun 24, 2002)

Wembley5 said:


> I've recently had the additional fun of the non-digital SD channels (2-71) not always tuning in on the S3. I get the "no signal, go to troublshooting menu." At the same time, the digital channels show 100% signal strength when I test from Cablecard menu.


I'm getting the feeling that this is a very specific hardware problem with the analog tuners of some early S3 units. I know one person who has already had their S3 exchanged for this problem, and I believe mine may need to be swapped for this problem as well unless kicking my cable cards (again) somehow fixes it.


----------



## Saxion (Sep 18, 2006)

November is right around the corner...can we get any clue, any tidbit of information at all from TiVo insiders (TiVoPony??) about what features we can expect from the November firmware update?

I'd love to buy an S3 now (the $680 deal is sweet!) but I can't until I hear definitively whether the S3 will support manual mapping of unencrypted QAM channels.


----------



## btwyx (Jan 16, 2003)

Saxion said:


> I'd love to buy an S3 now (the $680 deal is sweet!) but I can't until I hear definitively whether the S3 will support manual mapping of unencrypted QAM channels.


I would be very surprised if you ever saw manual mapping.


----------



## lemketron (Jun 24, 2002)

btwyx said:


> I would be very surprised if you ever saw manual mapping.


Although I'm sure a few people would love to have it, I'm inclined to agree.


----------



## Saxion (Sep 18, 2006)

lemketron said:


> Although I'm sure a few people would love to have it, I'm inclined to agree.


From megazone's FAQ: "TiVo is looking into the possibility to provide mapping in the future." I need more to go on than just this...I won't buy an S3 without this feature...c'mon TiVo, an official :up: or :down: would be appreciated!


----------



## PPC1 (Sep 16, 2006)

1) fix the partial recordings

2) give me sound on Fox Soccer channel.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

PPC1 said:


> ...
> 
> 2) give me sound on Fox Soccer channel.


do you know if it's a tivo bug for sure?

Seems there can be somethign with cablecards that causes such things. I just saw a post at DBSforums from a guy who had comcast in monmouth county NJ where they had to update somethign at the headend or in the card firmware to get audio and video on his cablecard tuner.


----------



## Saxion (Sep 18, 2006)

This post by TiVoPony announces the availability of an early (beta) release of the November firmware update, but only for Series 2.

Will we also see a beta release for Series 3 soon?


----------



## nreuben (May 26, 2003)

1 - HD Photos
2 - HD keyword/wishlist searches
3 - HD programs returned in seraches (right now picks SD) if a program is on multiple channels
4 - More options for front panel display ie what programs recording etc
5 - Some way to prioritize what chanels are selected for recording by Tivo. Example:
Tivo had decided it should record a movie for me. It was on HBO (of which I have several channels including one HD), so it picked an SD recording on one tuner, at the same time it was recording the SD Spanish version of the same movie on the other tuner (HBOLA). The kicker was the movie was running on HBO HD at the exact same time! Why it ignored the HD version in favor of the other two is beyond me.

I know I need to clear the spanish channels - had my S3 for 2 weeks now.


----------



## wedenton (Jun 13, 2002)

I vote for quieter Sound Effects. All 3 options are just plain too loud. The 540s had this just right. It's disappointing that the S3s reverted to the loudness of the S1s and earlier S2s.


----------



## rodalpho (Sep 12, 2006)

The sound effect volume itself is unchanged (believe me, I upgraded from a S1), the problem is that all of your programs are output in dolby digital and the tivo menus are PCM audio, which is much, much louder. If you set your s3 to use PCM audio everywhere, you won't notice it. A super-low volume setting for the sound effects would fix the problem, though.


----------



## FrogGremlin (Mar 25, 2005)

Unless there's a setting that I've been missing for years ...

I'd love to be able to set a percentage of my storage space (say, 10% or 15%) to be reserved for TiVo's self-selected recordings ("suggestions"). After a bit of training, the new Series 3 has been doing a marvelous job of finding things I'm interested in.

Even a screen which simply reported the percentage of total storage space currently used to hold scheduled recordings (so I'd know when I'm at the 85% or 90% point) would suffice.


----------

